# udev-200 problem after upgrade. Right Solved?

## Yczo

Hello folks, After a time of hard work, finally i decided to upgrade the distro.

After follow the wiki http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade, and after delete 70 y 80, on reboot , I found that the system hangs on udev, during more or less 1 minute saying 'Waiting for uevents to be processed ...'.

After look on /var/log/messages, I found that the network interface is renamed from eth0 to enp9s0, just the same problem than this guy, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-957608.html, but his solution doesn't work for me. I took a look over /etc/conf.d/iptables like the Admin suggested, but there isn't a  reference to eth0 inside.

I have not idea what to do. Here is my rc start procedure

```

       NetworkManager |      default                 

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

          consolefont | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                cupsd |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

                  gpm |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

          laptop_mode |      default                 

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

           net.enp9s0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default 

```

Please some help will be appreciated

Regards, and thanks in advance.Last edited by Yczo on Tue May 14, 2013 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yczo

Solved, but, Is it a good solution?

Editing the file /etc/init.d/udev

        ebegin "Waiting for uevents to be processed"     <=  Searching the sentence

        udevadm settle --timeout=${udev_settle_timeout:-60}  <= so easy than change  60 for 0

But Is it correct? Will bring problems?

Regards.

----------

## steveL

 *Yczo wrote:*   

> Solved, but, Is it a good solution?
> 
> Editing the file /etc/init.d/udev
> 
>         ebegin "Waiting for uevents to be processed"     <=  Searching the sentence
> ...

 

No, in the first place, you should use /etc/conf.d/udev 

```
# Expert options:

# Timeout in seconds to wait for processing of uevents at boot.

# There should be no need to change this.

#udev_settle_timeout="60"
```

Secondly I'm not sure skipping this is really going to solve your problem. If it works, great.

[edited to add:]

AFAIK, if you want to keep the old reliable network names, if you've only got one eth0 and a wlan0, then check if you have a file: /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules. If not then just run: 

```
touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules
```

That's assuming you're not using /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.

I'd ask in #gentoo on IRC:chat.freenode.net for more support if you're still stuck.

HTH,

steveL.Last edited by steveL on Wed May 15, 2013 9:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Is this same as https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955682-highlight-accelerometer.html ?

There is a workaround there to verify it.

----------

## Yczo

Thank you very much to both.

I will work on It. Regards

----------

